# Ridgid R29302 and Guide bushings.



## Eugene Dickson (Jun 6, 2015)

Hello all,

My first post and it is about my Ridgid R29302 router. Will it accept guide bushings? I skimmed through the manual and didn't see anything mentioned about it.

Thanks,

Eugene


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

If you have the comb kit the plunge base plate will accept PC guides


----------



## Eugene Dickson (Jun 6, 2015)

Semipro said:


> If you have the comb kit the plunge base plate will accept PC guides


Thanks. I do have the kit.


----------



## eaeopc (Nov 11, 2008)

Semipro said:


> If you have the comb kit the plunge base plate will accept PC guides


Duro Tools and Amazon sell the Ridgid branded bushing set with extra baseplates.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*Amazing*

I am just dumbfounded or maybe confounded by the amount of knowledge that is shown time and time again here at the Router Forum. I just open my emails to see often as not at to what is asked. I even, now and then try to copy much down of the knowledge that is given freely here. I think if there is one thing that could be helpful, it would be a note book that could be added to from the forum Each of us then could copy those items that are of interest to each us. Not being a computer engineer, I do not know if this even a possibility or not. Merely just a thought. I copy, steal and do all I can to get what I need. Sometimes, I even feel guilty, but most often i do not.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@taggwatts1....

open your documents folder >
right click on the word documents >
click on new >
click on folder >
label your folder(s) in an easy for you to understand filing system >
example shown... this came about for the need of FAQ's answers... got sick of typing the same answers over and over...

highlight what you want to keep >
right click and copy >
open a new text document > (Open Office/MS something or another)
paste to that text document >
title and save the text document to your appropriate document folder >

with a little practice you will have an in depth filing system on about any subject that interest you...
also... as you find additional information for your SOI you can easily make addendums...
this system allows you trim everything out but the core material you wish to keep...
least wasteful...
you can do everything in multiple formats to suit you and your needs...
you can go to a member's uploads and capture what you need very easily...

*Note:...
BACK UP OFTEN....*

Plan ''B''

go to the threads header >
select ''Thread Tools'' >
open pull down menu >
select ''Show Printable Version'' >
hit ''Ctrl+P'' >
follow the prompts to print....

start a collection of three rings or fill your filing cabinet...


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*baffled and pleased all at the same time*

Once again, as I had mentioned, the vast amount of knowledge here on most any subject can be found. I appreciate the information listed on how to find copy and build a file that can be personal. Not being very bright nor sound of mind, my thanks go out to all who participate and help me to learn a bit about woodworking as well as computer help. 
At my age, I just continue to be amazed at how much I do not know. Computing is very new to me, and you can teach "Old Dogs", new tricks, but it takes longer. 
Thanks to the many who are here who are willing to share and explain the how to do. 0.


----------



## stashbooks (Jun 16, 2015)

Good to know there are like minds ....retired carpenter! Working on my first Stashbook! Wish me luck.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

i knew there had to be a better way, but like I said and old dog and a bit dumb to I guess. But thanks go to "Stick", for the information of stashing the updated info from this site. I knew there was help here.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

stashbooks said:


> Good to know there are like minds ....retired carpenter! Working on my first Stashbook! Wish me luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like a window into the unknown.

Herb


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Eugene.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Stashbooks.


----------

